# Sunday River 4/11/2010 - Bust and Burn weekend



## deadheadskier (Apr 11, 2010)

*Date(s) Skied: * Sunday, April 11th, 2010

*Resort or Ski Area: * Sunday River

*Conditions: * Spring skiing, but a bit wild.  Sunny and Nice, then windy with some flurries or sleet.  Few drops of rain here and there.  Oz started the day on freeze hold.

*Trip Report: *

Got to Sunday River and booted up around 10 today.  Was planning on just lapping the bump course all day, but had I bothered to research, I'd have found out that the comp was still going on.  :dunce:

I was impressed to find that Sunday River managed to push around snow to have skiing from Jordan all the way to White Cap.  I started the day with a run down Lazy mile to check out Spruce.  Seemed fairly played out with lots of areas of ten foot snow/gravel paths.  Only full trail open at that point further west was Lollapalooza on Jordan, which didn't seem worth the journey out, so I decided to stay back at Locke/Barker Oz eventually softened and opened, but I didn't ski it.  Heard it was epic.

I was fairly bummed that the only bumps (that I knew of) available were being used for the competition.  I did very much enjoy watching some rippers tear it up.  After a couple of runs on Barker and watching the comp, I made my way over to White Cap.  Great crowd down there for the pond skim.  I high tailed it out of there though as the only thing worse to my ears than Jimmy Buffet are Jimmy Buffet cover bands.  Stinky cheese

Had a beer with BobR around lunch time.  Bust and Burn finally finished up and after they cleared the snow fencing and starting line, I was right on up there and lapped the course a good 8 times.  Both course lines were okay, but played.  The middle line between the two was MONEY.

I met up with Snowmonster for two runds to finish out the day.  Also met and rode the lift with JerryG and his wife.  Snowmonster took me out to Downdraft.  I should've been there all day as the bumps were fantastic.

All in all, I had 9 ripping bump runs for the day, so I was very pleased.  Those who read my posts would know that good bumps have been fairly elusive to me this season.

Next weekend, I expend one maybe two runs down from Barker.  Mountain was pretty much toast after today.  Only trails left with great coverage are Sunday Punch and Rocking Chair.  I'd be surprised if lower Monday Morning holds on for another week.

Photos:

Bump Course 







Bump Course






Top Air.  Landing was really short, so the top airs were fairly conservative






Bottom Air had a much Bigger landing area and saw some skiers hucking pretty huge















Pond Skim






Folks getting ready for the pond skim.  Even a crappy photographer with a crappy camera has to snap shots when chicks in bikinis on skis are present.  :lol:







What I finally got to enjoy for the afternoon


----------



## Glenn (Apr 12, 2010)

Very cool TR. Crazy weather you had there.


----------



## severine (Apr 12, 2010)

Spring skiing pics are so sad to look at sometimes.  You made the best of it though and it sounds like it worked out well for you.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 12, 2010)

what do you call the move on the left?  the crotch grab? :-D



deadheadskier said:


>


----------



## bvibert (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice pics, looks like a good time.  Glad you were able to finally find some bumps!


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey DHS! Great to ski the River with you. Couldn't you have taken better shots of chix in bikinis?=) The cover on Oz is greatl. If they can find a way to get people there next weekend, SR should be in great shape. It was pretty much winter there with snow flakes, creamy snow and ice! Here are a few shots from Oz and random points:

Tin Woodsman (Oz)









Eureka (Oz)









Downdraft (Spruce) featuring DHS





Ecstasy (Barker)





Sunday Punch (Barker) at the end of the day


----------



## Vortex (Apr 12, 2010)

I heard snowmonster was in the house. I saw DHS on Sunday for a bit, nice indeed..  Sunday Punch softened up on Sat.  I never went into to Oz.  Kind of still skiing on one leg.  Its down to just Barker now,  Happy to have another  weekend coming up.

 I did not go out Sunday.  
One day a weekend at this point. 

 I saw Ga2ski as I was heading to barker. If you see a picture of a freak with a squirt gun in a nice 80's Neon outfit dongn bust and bust and pond skimmign that was him.  

Maineskier69, Thaller1, and Monkerybrook were around as well.  MB's  little man won his diviion in bust and burn.


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm sorry I didn't see you this weekend, Bob. DHS said you had a beer! Next Saturday, for sure. Are we grilling?


----------



## Vortex (Apr 12, 2010)

I won't be up till apres ski on Sat.  C has a track meet.  Will ski Sunday,


----------



## rocojerry (Apr 12, 2010)

I got an early start on Sat --  probably too early.  A friend had to register in the Bust'N'Burn, so we opted to get there pretty early as well.. It was cold the night before and our first few runs were not that great....  Instead of venturing completely to Jordan, we opted to start things up in the parking lot around 10am...

Thats the last thing I remember... 


Didn't ski/ride sunday --


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 12, 2010)

Bob R said:


> I won't be up till apres ski on Sat.  C has a track meet.  Will ski Sunday,


Be up Saturday (I think). Sunday is still up for negotiation.



rocojerry said:


> I Thats the last thing I remember...


Sounds like a typical Saturday night! Let me know if you head up next weekend.


----------

